# DDR lines



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know there are different DDR lines and just out of curiosity wanted to know in general terms what are the differences? I always see the Grafental lines but don't hear of others.

I came across this breeder and just wanted to know the differences in the lines?

Google Translate


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't get into the link,,is it Stasi kennel? I WANT ONE OF THOSE DOGS! LOL..they are stunning..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the heads on the puppies are, more, well, HUGE. Don't like. Jmpo.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they look like 'bears' LOL,,if it's the kennel I mentioned


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So different DDR dogs and line.... I have a chart on my laptop that is not here right now, with the surviving bloodlines. I am sure you can google it.
Please excuse the spelling:
Baldo Wolkenstein, Lord Gleisdrieick, Don Rolandsteich, Robby Glockeneck, Ingo Rudingen, Held and Henk Ritterberg, Alk Osterburg Quell are a few.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I love this dog..... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=5467


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

From what I understand from lurking on PDB, there is a show/working split in the Eastern line as well, although it's not nearly as pronounced as the West German lines. I was told that the Grafental and Haus Iris lines (which predominate in my dog's pedigree) are more show-oriented DDR lines. I don't know how true this is; it's only what I was told.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Ace, I stumbled across the following links a while back when doing some research about the time a got my dog. They break things down according to line numbers, somewhat similar to how Jinopo breaks down the Czech lines: 

DDR Bloodline Info - East German Shepherd Pups DDR
DDR Zuchtlinien

If I am not mistaken, most of the "pure" ddr bloodlines being bred now are from line 13A. 

The Vom Domburgerland website (Boban VDGVM's first owner) used to have a forum with a ton of information and good discussions about DDR bloodlines in the older posts. Unfortunately, it got infected by a virus, the owner had no back up, and everything was lost. If you dig around the DDR Legends forum there is some good information as well in the old posts. 

My knowledge is limited so hopefully someone knowledgeable like Cliff will jump in.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Emoore said:


> From what I understand from lurking on PDB, there is a show/working split in the Eastern line as well, although it's not nearly as pronounced as the West German lines. I was told that the Grafental and Haus Iris lines (which predominate in my dog's pedigree) are more show-oriented DDR lines. I don't know how true this is; it's only what I was told.



Yep. Baldo Wolkenstein was the 1989 Sieger.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Even in West Germany in 1989 the split in working-show was just starting. So, the DDR working-show split was not the total divergence of bloodlines that we see now.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The dogs I have seen and liked-- not nervy, sound working temperament, brains, AND good looking, have gone back to Held/Henk/Golf Ritterberg, to the Haus Himpel dogs, and Robby Glockeneck. I was told that Robby was "just a normal dog"--- that is what his owner said. I kind of like that.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Grafental being "show" dogs - are you kidding? The Grafental dogs I am familiar are very well balanced working dogs.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! I am looking at seeing how and where the split really formed. 

Jakoda, yes Stasi kennels.
if the link doesn't work you can google, gsd.ru and when it comes up, just hit the "translate this page" button.


----------



## manoof1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Not to start an old thread back up, but does anyone have more info on diff DDR lines? 
It might be too big of an ask, but if I can’t ask here, I don’t think I’ll find the answer anywhere else.
Thanks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Follow the link posted previously. It pretty much has the entire lineage.



DDR Zuchtlinien


----------

